# What do you think about these two cuties?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I seen these two cuties and they were for the right price so I jumper on them, what do you think? (yes I know they are young and not posed) Both little doelings


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Such sweet little cuties! I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Me to! My first goat with moon spots (the white one) exciting!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The second one is stunningggg!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey , I've got some delightful Shakura lines! too!!! Congratulations... cute does!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I love the white spot on the second ones head, what a pretty pretty baby!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh quite cute. So very cute.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they are both beautiful! They have their own virtues that make them pop!


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks I can't wait to pick them up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## JasonCalhoun (Sep 4, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

They are sweet! I especially love the first ones color and markings. Very neat.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think they are absolutely kissable adorable...Just send em right on over to my house lol


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the first one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What little cutie pies! :lovey:


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

They are both so cute! Oh my goodness, can't wait until we get some little kids like that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG they are both stunning !! Such beautiful babies


----------

